# kubota l245dt what is this lever?



## kubotal245 (Nov 19, 2014)

hello i'm new here and i live in germany. first many thanks for the recording in the forum you have already helped me with some things that i could read here. i have a l245dt and now i have seen on the internet photos of another who before the pto lever still a small lever. i did not have the lever. what is her function? for what is he?

(sorry for my english  )


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Kubotal! I'm unsure but it looks to me like some sort of range shifter as in high and / or low gear, for your PTO or the drive.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looking closer, it appears there's a Kubota L 245 which looks to be 2 wheel drive, and in the photo I saw, was minus that shifter, then there's the L245DT which is mechanical 4 wheel drive, so it just might be your 2 wheel to 4 wheel shifter. If you have a loader on your tractor, try lifting the front wheels off the ground and drive it either forward or backwards trying either position of that lever, to see if it engages / disengages the front wheels. I assume here that the lever only has two positions?


----------

